# Cities at Christmas Time



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

No, but I would love to see what they do in the desert and such. Like Luminaries, the creche scenes, etc - something different than a decorated tree. Though decorated trees ARE beautiful.

Unfortunately my city does almost nothing for Christmas.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Christmas in Melbourne Australia occurs in the middle of summer so it is usually hot/warm at that time of year, so we eat outside, celebrate outside, and jump in the pool on christmas afternoon.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Here are some pictures from Athens at Christmastime. 

The official Christmastime Poster (2004)


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

I like German and Austrian cities at Christmas time. They have nice markets and a nice ambiance.


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

Oh christmas tree, oh christmas tree....................


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Eww, it looks like it has an STD or something. :lol:

:jk:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*New York's Rockefeller Center*


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

It would be awsome to see NYC durring a white Christmas... they don't have them that often, but I imagine it would be one of the most beautiful scenes of a city you could see.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Birmingham @ Xmas - UK LOTS OF PICTURES SORRY!























































































































































































Old train leaves snowy Birmingham New Street









SIDE STREETS



















Canal Boat Xmas Parade






































Council House Xmas Card


----------

